# K3.5 click after note on (was: Mac Memory Server uses virtual memory?)



## synthetic (Aug 10, 2009)

But... what's the point of using virtual memory for sampler RAM? That should be using physical RAM, so that the hard drive can catch up to the MIDI data.


----------



## nomogo (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Mac Memory Server uses virtual memory!?*

What's being reported as virtual memory is not always mean that it is using disc storage... it can just be memory allocated to an unrecognized space... it gets a little complicated but this is whats going on here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mmap

PLAY also does the same thing... the bottom line is that as you load more instruments, you'll see your free physical ram be depleted from your total available ram, but you don't see much change in the individual applications... because this memory is being grabbed from outside the application space.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I can see that Logic Pro and each of the KxMemManagers are using X Physical RAM and Y Virtual Memory. But I can ignore that if you think it's working properly. 

However, I still hear a little click 500ms after I play a note. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 22, 2009)

im having the same issue with the clicking.

but if u change the buffer preload then the memory increases or decreases and it affects the dfd. 

so in theory i could load up to 8gb of stuff in my mac ppc g5 and 14gb ni my macpro.. in thoery. and i CAN load that much but it always pops and crackles. 

some say its a kontakt thing, but i dunno, i havent loaded that much in EXS.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 22, 2009)

I found that if I raise my latency from 64 to 512 the clicking goes away. I was told, "oh nobody uses Kontakt with that low of a latency setting!"

I miss Giga. :(


----------



## caseyjames (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm on win 7 x64.

I can only load about 10/11gigs of the full 24 before kontakt stops working completely. One or two instanced will spike at 100% cpu and never go down. It causes all the audio in the daw to stutter horribly. There is tons of cpu to spare. It only happens when loading the project.

I finally reached some stasis and have a template working at around 11 gig with a lot of jbridged 32bit kontakts. Jbridge seems to work much better that NI's implementation.

I really hope this is sorted out in 4. I have 13 lonely gigs.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 22, 2009)

Well iam glad I'm not alone inthis one 

so Then it's more to do with kontakt itself


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 22, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Aug 10 said:


> I'm loading up a bunch of LASS in Kontakt 3.5. I hit a note and hear a click 500ms later. I assume this is Memory related. I'm using the memory server in manual mode, looking up I have 0.9GB of RAM used up (of 6GB).
> 
> Looking at my Activity Monitor, I see "KxMemServer1, KxMemServer2, ...15." I see that each is using 176k of real memory and 500MB of virtual memory. Well, that's worthless. WTF? Did I miss a setting or something?




are u in bidule hosting k3.5 as a plugin? 

i am having a better result if its standalone


----------

